# What are you afraid of?



## x__amour

My biggest fear is pretty obvious. I don't want anything bad to happen to Tori and will protect her the best I can. Same goes for Zach.

Secondly, I am terrified of death. I don't know why but it'll keep me up for hours at night if I think about it.

Next, I'm afraid of Michael Myers from the Halloween movies. I know that sounds really stupid but I saw them at a young age, grew up in the state where it was based and he just creeps me the fuck out.

I am horribly scared of roller coasters. I don't ride them anymore but when I did I thought I was going to die. So amusement parks are *not* the place for me. I LOVE water parks though!

And lastly, and kind of a dumb one, but I am scared of yellow lights on the stop lights. I will either speed through them basically running a red light or slam on my brakes and piss off everyone behind me. I don't know why I'm scared of them, I really don't! Every time the light turns yellow my stomach drops into my ass! 

Okay, I think that's it. How about you girls? :flower:


----------



## JessicaAnne

Plugging things in :blush: every time I do it, it sparks -.-!

Getting old. (As in, the frail old women you see, not the whole wrinkles thing!)

Evie making the mistakes I made (not finishing high school, getting in with a really bad crowd etc)

And even though me and OH live on our own together, it still scares me :S!


----------



## bbyno1

Im scared of anything to do with heights.
I hate rollercosters with a passion! 

I hate walking along the pier & looking through the gaps in the planks of wood & seeing the water,i always imagine them breaking & me falling into the sea & not being able to swim (i got a thing for never understanding how things stay up lol)

So scared of lifts. I think every life i get into is gunna break down. Now i have Aliyah i have to get in them sometimes but i always wait around until someone else comes too.

Scared to walk on my own in the dark and stay by myself in the night time


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm sscared of doing something wrong as a mom. Not being a able to provide for Gracelynn and her getting hurt.

Im afraid of dying and heights

Oh and spiders eekkk!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I am scared of failing as a mummy.
I am scared of heights.
I hate spiders with a passion.
I am scared of being in a flat alone
I am scared of walking in the dark, in general. Even when I am out with others.

There are others but far too many to type!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Death scares me, 

Im awfully afraid of Piegons, theyre getting to brave these days! and one tried to land on my head once :\

The fact time goes so quick

+ suicide bombers!


----------



## Mei190

Making mistakes is what I am scared of the most. I never know if the decisions I make are right or not. 

I am also terrified of escalators. I take lifts/stairs everywhere.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Also I am petrified of Kian being kidnapped. When people come into our flat they have to walk past our bedroom to get into the sitting. So whenever Kian is napping the baby monitors are on, windows locked and the front door is locked.


----------



## KaceysMummy

*everything.* well easily scared.

My biggest fear is the unknown really, Im scared of the future and how I have no control of anything thats to come and the fact that I don't know what is going to happening... xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Out Living my kids , I couldnt imagine my life without Jaymee & Kat 
Grasshoppers , Im so afarid of them its not funny they make me cry 
Im also afarid of the dentist .


----------



## amygwen

Honestly, petrified of ANYTHING that flies.
I hate moths, I hate birds,* I HATE BUTTERFLIES!!*

I'm really petrified of anything that flies, even thinking about it gives me the creeps. I went to the zoo with my sister one time and she FORCED me to go into the butterfly house. The lady was like "If a butterfly lands on you, don't smack it or wave your arms around, just let it sit on you" I HAD ONE LAND ON ME AND I WAS SO SCARED :shock:
PROOF:
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v2648/155/45/620525149/n620525149_6405516_2539499.jpg
I was smiling, but I was really thinking about how horribly petrified I was.
Excuuuuuuse the boobs haha! AWKWARD.


----------



## 112110

I'm scared of;
something bad happening to Brayden,
Brayden turning out like his Dad,
NEEDLES,
disappointing people/myself,
bugs! 
social interaction:nope:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> social interaction:nope:

Really??? I wouldn't have guessed! :hugs:


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> social interaction:nope:
> 
> Really??? I wouldn't have guessed! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:
Yeah, I only talk to people on the computer besides my bestfriend and OH.


----------



## lily123

Nazis coming to take my daughter.
It's soooo morbid but she's technically half jewish (FOB is jewish, as is my whole family, but my mum only converted to get married, then she converted back, and me and my youngest brother converted to Christianity about 2 and a half years ago) and she hasn't been christened yet. I know it will never happen, but god it makes for some truly horrible nightmares.

Also, getting fat(ter), people touching in between my toes :sick: and deep water.


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> social interaction:nope:
> 
> Really??? I wouldn't have guessed! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> Yeah, I only talk to people on the computer besides my bestfriend and OH.Click to expand...

I'm kind of like that too, I guess! I only have a close knit group of friends IRL. But if I met anyone on here I think I'd be okay. :D


----------



## Hotbump

I cry if i see a cockroach and i freeze up!
Im also afraid that something would happen to my kids


----------



## _laura

Staying fat
Something bad happening to loved ones (max, oh, family, best mates)
E.T
Dentist
Failing at life
Birds attacking me

Umm I have loads!


----------



## lizardbreath

_laura said:


> Staying fat
> Something bad happening to loved ones (max, oh, family, best mates)
> E.T
> Dentist
> Failing at life
> Birds attacking me
> 
> Umm I have loads!


OMG I forgot about ET he scares the Crap out of me , So so so badly I cant even watch the movie it gives me nightmares and im 21 . Hes just so creepy and Gross


----------



## unconditional

not losing the weight i've gained! & for something to happen to my babygirl, for her to get hurt, to not feel loved, cared for, or well.


----------



## diapermomma11

*Everything*
And thats not an exaggeration. Name something and I garuntee I can tell you why it scares me. There must be something wrong with me.


----------



## faolan5109

Minus all of my fears about my parenting and Lane (we will be hear all day)

-I scared by large groups of people
-people in general really
-being alone
- anything sexual being done to me by someone I dont know ( from being hit on to strippers)
- Sex toys. I have no idea why I am afraid of them but I am. The thought of them make me want to throw up and cry.


----------



## diapermomma11

faolan5109 said:


> Minus all of my fears about my parenting and Lane (we will be hear all day)
> 
> -I scared by large groups of people
> -people in general really
> -being alone
> - anything sexual being done to me by someone I dont know ( from being hit on to strippers)
> - Sex toys. I have no idea why I am afraid of them but I am. The thought of them make me want to throw up and cry.

Sex toys? Now thats an interesting fear!


----------



## faolan5109

diapermomma11 said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> Minus all of my fears about my parenting and Lane (we will be hear all day)
> 
> -I scared by large groups of people
> -people in general really
> -being alone
> - anything sexual being done to me by someone I dont know ( from being hit on to strippers)
> - Sex toys. I have no idea why I am afraid of them but I am. The thought of them make me want to throw up and cry.
> 
> Sex toys? Now thats an interesting fear!Click to expand...

Yeah I know, I have no idea why. I dont even like condoms either. I can even look at them with out getting the willys


----------



## mayb_baby

Losing my baby boy is my biggest fear


----------



## kittycat18

I am afraid of:
Anything happening to my little baby :nope:
Spiders
Clowns
Heights
Escalators
Needles
Dust


----------



## happydino

Any of us (household) dying/major illnesses, but that's obvious.
Moths, spiders, creepy crawlies, butterflies.
OH leaving.
Getting fired.
Burgalry, I value my home beyond most things.
Disappointing people I love.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Biggest fear is not being able to see my children grow up.. so something happening to me or them. :cry:
Losing everyone and being on my own, like these little old people you see that have nobody, breaks my heart and I hope I'll always have people around me!
I'm scared of spiders and icky bugs + wasps too since I got stung.


----------



## sarah0108

Things in life i am scared of:

- Losing people close to me
- Harriet and Max's life at danger
- Something happening to the babies that means they lose their life or are seriously injured :(
- Car crashing
- House fires
- Leaving my kids with people. There are only a handleful of people i leave them with and when they aren't here, i may act all happy etc but inside i panic.

In general:
- Spiders, bugs, worms just insects in general!
- Water. That sounds odd, but i hate bridges, i hate rivers, i hate the sea ( i don't mind if i stay close to the shore) but i would HATE being on a boat.


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> but i would HATE being on a boat.

https://www.deviantart.com/download/176933470/Im_on_a_boat_by_OmegaGamer89.jpg


----------



## divershona

i'm scared that Kaya will turn out like the kids in my area (they're pretty much all obnoxious theiving tw**s) i can't wait to move!
i'm scared that one day kaya will have the same problems with her eyesight that i have but worse and she won't be able to see the beauty in things around her :cry:
scared of getting my heart broken again (which makes me kinda stand-offish with OH and not trust him which i hate!)
scared of being in a car accident (i've been in 3 in my life, and each time the people with me have died and somehow i survived ... which is why im terrified of getting into a car with kaya :( )
scared of needles
scared of fainting whilst i'm holding kaya and her getting hurt (i faint quite regularly)
i'm freaked out by people touching my feet and i have no idea why!
and i'm scared of not being good enough for kaya.


----------



## lov3hat3

Obviously anything bad happening to Jamiee, but apart from that...

-spiders 
-knives 
-clowns 
-heights 
-the house being on fire lol


----------



## kattsmiles

Obviously anything happening to Caden or my loved ones but....

Escalators. They scare the crap out of me. I refuse to get on them. :shock:


----------



## vinteenage

I'm very scared of something happening to Evan or I. I have no idea where Finn would go. Im not comfortable with his or my parents raising Finn (I dont think he is either). It seriously makes me sick thinking about it.

Im scared of any and all amusement rides (Shannon! We can hit the waterparks together :thumbup:). We went to one yesterday and while Evan went on lots...Finn and I sat and ate Dip n' Dots. 

I'm scared of always feeling stuck. 

I'm rather scared of driving, especially highway at night. Its awful.


----------



## annawrigley

112110 said:


> I'm scared of;
> something bad happening to Brayden,
> *Brayden turning out like his Dad,*
> NEEDLES,
> disappointing people/myself,
> bugs!
> social interaction:nope:

This!!!! It terrifies me!

And of course the obvious, something happening to Noah
Something happening to me, because Noah would go to FOB or FOB's mum and that would not be pretty cos they're all freaks
The sea
Mirrored medicine cabinets, I refuse to ever have one lol
Opening a door in the house and someone being stood there
Someone getting into my house
Getting shot through my peep hole
(Think i watch too many horror films)
And its not so much a fear but tears really freak me out.. As in, the things that come out of your eyes when you cry... I hate it when they touch me (other people's not mine) or when people WIPE THEM ON YOU EW. Noah's included, I would rather he puked on me than got tears on me lol
Aaaaaand a cringily depressing one..... Loving again :haha:


----------



## _laura

Getting shot through a peep hole! Omg! My old neighbours were crack heads and got a gun out in our building once!


----------



## vinteenage

_laura said:


> Getting shot through a peep hole! Omg! My old neighbours were crack heads and got a gun out in our building once!

I read this as "getting shot through my *pee* hole" :wacko::haha:


----------



## sarah0108

_laura said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> but i would HATE being on a boat.
> 
> https://www.deviantart.com/download/176933470/Im_on_a_boat_by_OmegaGamer89.jpgClick to expand...

:nope:
Biatch :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

I'm on a boat mthrfckr!


----------



## bbyno1

Also scared of OH leaving me:(


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm terrified of Issy getting to 12 or 13 and telling me she wants to live with her dad :(


----------



## kittycat18

Oh I am also scared of boats, fire, the loss of a close family member (my grandmother is 87 years old and could go at any time now and she is like a second mother to me so I am dreading this :(), knives, Conor leaving me, the baby turning out like all the other youths in my local area, toes and driving at night time!


----------



## 112110

Truck drivers :wacko:


----------



## x__amour

Okay, have thought of a few more.

I am terrified of semi-trucks, highways, merging onto the highway, escalators, airplanes, er, what else. Oh, kind of scared of driving since my baby fender bender.


----------



## Burchy314

I'm scared of like EVERYTHING!

Snakes, spiders, bees, rides(except little baby one) I went on the swings(the really fast ones the go up and down like at an amusement park) yesterdayand I was shaking! Um strangers, death, bridges, water other then pools, water slides, the list could go on forever. I am such a baby ha.


----------



## lov3hat3

going bald.


----------



## lily123

Here's another one... SLIPROADS!! Bloody scary things. I was almost taken completely out by this idiot truck driver who was waaaaaaay over the speed limit, he just crept up on me and i had to step on it or we'd have been smushed. He was in the wrong sodding lane too!


----------



## xgem27x

Spiders... and at my local reptile shop where I get my snakes feeds from they sell spiders, but they always kept them behind the curtain, but theyve got one out in the middle of the shop now, and I am forever checking my back :haha:

Anyone who is scared of spiders, when you see one, do you get that "I feel like its on me!" feeling lol??

Ohh yeah and my OH wanted to get my attention once when we were in there, so he tapped me on the shoulder... yep I nearly crapped meself!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Dying has been a huge fear of mine for quite a while, but I think my biggest fear is my husband dying in combat during war. With him being away, I have dreams of it happening all the time. It's awful, really:nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Gem I get that feeling about slugs, bleurghr. Even if im meters away I come in and have to like shake all my clothes and check my feet and shudder haha


----------



## bbyno1

Crumbs


----------



## Strawberrymum

xgem27x said:


> Spiders... and at my local reptile shop where I get my snakes feeds from they sell spiders, but they always kept them behind the curtain, but theyve got one out in the middle of the shop now, and I am forever checking my back :haha:
> 
> Anyone who is scared of spiders, when you see one, do you get that "I feel like its on me!" feeling lol??
> 
> Ohh yeah and my OH wanted to get my attention once when we were in there, so he tapped me on the shoulder... yep I nearly crapped meself!!

Omg you have a snake that would TERRIFY me. Also boats, airplanes, dying, the usual mother fears and my daughter wanting to have something to do with FOB or him kid napping her!


----------



## Rhio92

I'm scared of loads... Over the past few months I've become so anxious :nope:

There's the usual mother fears...
Then there's;
- Connor turning out like FOB
- Connor wanting to live with FOB
- any paranormal stuff
- any insect of any kind (esp spiders)
- the dark (this is a new one for me :( )
- being trapped under water
- having a tube put down my throat, like in hospital or something
- having one of those horrible needles put in your hand
- being alone
- failing at life. Like college, never oging to uni, never working, living on benefits, I sit and cry worrying about this
- being buried alive, or waking up from 'dying' in a coffin, morgue or something
- The grate things in swimming pools
- mushrooms

Aaand to top it all off... 

I have a major phobia of being sick :sick:


----------



## LovingYou

My main fear is death. I constantly think there's something wrong with me and I'm going to die and Karinna won't grow up knowing who I am. 

Needles!!! I start shaking when I get to the doctors. 

Karinna ever wanting to meet her "sperm donor" - real fob. Alan adopted Karinna and he's the best dad ever and I don't ever want Karinna to even think about fob, EVER!

Walking through the house in the dark. 

Public bathrooms when I'm the only one in it and there's 100 stalls. I feel like someones hiding in one of them.


----------



## xgem27x

annawrigley said:


> Gem I get that feeling about slugs, bleurghr. Even if im meters away I come in and have to like shake all my clothes and check my feet and shudder haha

I went camping last week and there was a slug that was 9 inches long!!! I nearly had a heart attack!!! Must carry salt at all times haha.... so veggie of me :haha:


----------

